# Fun shoot with a friend (topless but covered)



## kylehess10 (Jan 29, 2011)

I wanted to get more "likes" to my fan page on Facebook so I offered a photoshoot with one of my friends who I know is open for anything. Though she looks young in the face, she's of legal age for anyone wondering. The first 3 were shot in a wooded area by my house and the last 2 were shot at an abandoned prison near downtown Atlanta. 

Equipment used:

Nikon D90 
Nikkor 85mm f/1.8 
Sigma 100-300mm f/4
SB600 shot through a translucent umbrella

Editing software used:
Adobe Photoshop CS4
Lightroom 3


C&C is always welcome!!





*1.*













*2.*









*3.*








*4.*









*5.*


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 30, 2011)

I really like the last shot, love the background grungy contrast with the subject. The first one has a look of a cutout.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 30, 2011)

Im impressed really. #3 looks kinda odd because of her raising her shoulders but that wasn't your doing. Good job.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 30, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> I really like the last shot, love the background grungy contrast with the subject. The first one has a look of a cutout.




I love the first one too, to be honest the topless ones would more than likely keep me from "liking" because she looks so young and quite honestly it's a little disturbing but good way to attract a younger audience I am sure.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 30, 2011)

The first two ... the nudity does not seem to fit with the rest of the image.
The second of the two works a little better due to the monochrome nature ... but I still find that the girl is out of place.


----------



## simonydes (Jan 30, 2011)

the last 3 are my favorite for some reason. and i also like the colors on all of them. came out very nice!


----------



## wesnile1224 (Feb 17, 2011)

great shots. love the first one. the backgdrop is great.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 18, 2011)

The first one does nothing for me. I find that it just doesn't make any sense. I understand the comcept of semi-nude, implied nudity or covered nude images, but I think the last category often just looks silly. To me, the only thing that image looks like is that she wanted to look sexy, so took off her shirt and bra, but then realizes her breasts were showing, and wanted to over them up. I've seen it done well before, but this sort of looks like the pose you would get if you walked in on a girl changing, and she frantically tried to cover up her breasts. Her hand looks like the only reason it's there is to cover up her breasts, in which case, if that was her intention, then leave the shirt on. For stuff like this, you really have to incorporate it into the pose well, and sell the viewer on the fact that her hand was just naturally somewhere, and it just happened to cover up the important bits. It's also a dead center composition, which looks intentional. But I don't think it works with her asymmetrical pose. 

Pretty much all the same stuff for #2, but I think it's a little better.

#3 is nice but doesn't do a ton for me.

#4 I think it's the nicest of the bunch. Really nice light. But I wish her hair wasn't in her face so much. Also, the camera right side of her head is super dark, and disappears into the background. I think a super subtle and soft kicked light from back camera right would have been really nice.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

